# Cianocrilato y bicarbonato, mal conductor electrico?



## svartahrid (Abr 28, 2017)

Buenas, alguien sabe que tan seguro es utilizar dicho compuesto para insular, aislar pares de cables pelados o alambres? Tengo un conector de 5 pines, con 5 cables, y quiero reforzar la union con un buen pegamento, podria ser epoxy, pero ese cianocrilato + bic me parece mucho mejor, ademas que seca al instante. 

Yo medi con el multimetro la continuidad, y 0 continuidad, pero realmente no quiero fiarme de eso nada mas, por eso si alguien aqui tiene el conocimiento sobre esto, se lo agradecere mucho.


----------



## josemaX (Abr 28, 2017)

Debe ser mal conductor, pero como siempre en aislantes... De que tensión hablamos? Una cosa puede ser aislante a 100V pero no a 1000V. Mira el marcaje de las herramientas.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 28, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> Debe ser mal conductor, pero como siempre en aislantes... De que tensión hablamos? Una cosa puede ser aislante a 100V pero no a 1000V. Mira el marcaje de las herramientas.



Es un conector de entrada de señal alta en un amplificador de auto, supongo que unos 50w maximos deberian circular por ahi.


----------



## josemaX (Abr 28, 2017)

Simula la corriente que puede pasar. Haz una prueba con la mezcla, dos cables introducidos, una fuente * y en serie un micro/mili/amperímetro. Así podrás saber si aisla suficiente. "El sentido común" dice que debería servir. Pero la química tiene sus caprichos.

* Calcula el pico de tensión RMS de un amplificador: https://electronics.stackexchange.c...-voltage-from-rms-power-of-an-audio-amplifier


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 28, 2017)

Ojo que el cianoacrilato ataca algunos plásticos


----------



## naxito (Abr 28, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe que tan seguro es utilizar dicho compuesto para insular, aislar pares de cables pelados o alambres? Tengo un conector de 5 pines, con 5 cables, y quiero reforzar la union con un buen pegamento, podria ser epoxy, pero ese cianocrilato + bic me parece mucho mejor, ademas que seca al instante.
> 
> Yo medi con el multimetro la continuidad, y 0 continuidad, pero realmente no quiero fiarme de eso nada mas, por eso si alguien aqui tiene el conocimiento sobre esto, se lo agradecere mucho.


Para medir aislaciones se usa un megger, el cual mide igual resistencia igual que un multímetro, pero, con una mayor escala, lo que dice un colega sobre ver la corriente, no lo encuentro que incluya en la aislaciones, a menos que exista sobrecarga, ahí recién la aislacion se vería afectada, nada que ver con el voltaje. Saludos


----------



## josemaX (Abr 28, 2017)

naxito dijo:


> Para medir aislaciones se usa un megger, el cual mide igual resistencia igual que un multímetro, pero, con una mayor escala, lo que dice un colega sobre ver la corriente, no lo encuentro que incluya en la aislaciones, a menos que exista sobrecarga, ahí recién la aislacion se vería afectada, nada que ver con el voltaje. Saludos



El aislamiento de algo por supuesto que tiene que ver con el voltaje. Con tensión suficiente todo conduce. Ley de Ohm. Los materiales se consideran aislantes hasta xxxV. Reitero los aislamientos de las herramientas.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2017)

Mas allá de las propiedades aislantes hay que considerar las dielectricas, no se olviden que los aislantes son parte del mundo de los capacitores, para la continua son asialntes, pero para la alterna no, pero mas allá de todo esto para el uso que tendrá dudo mucho que influya en la señal, cuando son señales de alta frecuencia y poca potencia la cosa cambia, pensemos que un pertinax de mala calidad no sirve para diseños de alta frecuencia, aun siendo este un aislante para tensiones muy altas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2017)

Buenas, por experiencia sé que el cianocrilato (la gotita, superglú, loctite, etc..) puede producir averías en los aparatos. A parte de los gases que desprende al calentarse.

En varios talleres en los que he estado, se nos dió el caso de clientes que, en lugar de soldar bien remataban con cianocrilato (desparramando el pegmento) y al tiempo se producían fugas dañando componentes.
Supongo que en zonas de tensiones de 220v o zona de Líneas, pero se daba el caso.
También algunas siliconas se han retirado de aparatos por tener algo de conductividad.

Como indican los compañeros comprobar propiedades dielectricas o prueba y ensayo.
Yo me decantaría por algún tipo de silicona antes que por pegameno rápido.

Y ojo con acercar el soldador a algo que se pegó con cianocrilato, casi me quedo ciego una vez.( La bronca para el cliente fué fina ) 

Saludos.


----------



## naxito (Abr 28, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> El aislamiento de algo por supuesto que tiene que ver con el voltaje. Con tensión suficiente todo conduce. Ley de Ohm. Los materiales se consideran aislantes hasta xxxV. Reitero los aislamientos de las herramientas.


Yo no toque el tema de la aislacion por voltaje, si no que era por corriente, lee bien y te darás cuenta.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 28, 2017)

Sucede que me vi obligado a soldar una terminales usando las patas de unas resistencias, justo sobre el conector macho (puerto de entrada de audio de alto nivel) de un amplificador de auto, dado que perdi el conector y necesitaba esa opcion de inmediato, entonces me vi obligado a hacer lo que les conte.

En el huequito de dicho puerto, agregue pegamento pva, o como se llame que no recuerdo bien, del que se usa en carpinteria, dada la forma del puerto, no importaba que este pegamento no se adhiera al plastico, ya una vez seco quedo como piedra, tal y como queda el epoxy, que es un tipo de epoxy despues de todo este pegamento, te tarda algo asi como un dia en secar, despues de eso queria agregar un nuevo pegamento, pero ya agarrandose al chasis, puerto, terminales, y a las nuevas terminales, las cuales ya seran un cable mas grueso, aunque quizas y en lugar del cable, mejor pego una terminal de esas que tienen tornillitos, para meter un cable por canal, y ajustar, sea una cosa u otra, necesitaria un pegamento para fijar esa neuva terminal y quede segura, yo he observado como el cianocrilato + bicarbonato, no solo adhiere con furia a las superficies, si no que su masa es realmente resistente, ya me he visto en la necesidad de destruirlo usando un clavo y un martillo, y uff! vaya que esa cosa resiste, poniendo en tela de juicio de si seria mejor usar un pegamento epoxy de esos de 5 minutos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2017)

Me parece mejor la silicona. El cianocrilato es demasiado rígido y no es estable en el tiempo.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 29, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece mejor la silicona. El cianocrilato es demasiado rígido y no es estable en el tiempo.



Te refieres a la silicona caliente? (termofusible), de toda la vida he usado eso, sirve bien en ciertas circunstacias, es durable aunque no tanto, para hacerla durable al contacto, se tiene que tratar de superficies muy porosas, asperas, de lo contrario eventualmente se desprende, el area en la que pondria el pegamento, ya te imaginas lo liso a mas no poder que es, al ser metal, que puedo lijarle un poco, pero no se, yo no le tengo tanta confianza a las siliconas en superficies no porosas, en cambio el cianocrilato, ya te conte como me resistio incluso hasta unos martillazos .

A la silicona le tengo mucha confianza, cuando haces extras posibles para una mayor adhesion, por ejemplo yo he llegado usar tornillos, los dejas saliendo un poco, para que esa seccion lo agarre fuertemente la silicona, se vuelve algo realmente poderoso, asi fue como una vez pegue un conector de tubo pvc en una madera, coloque los tornillos, pose conector y deje caer abundante silicona caliente, el resultado me parecio una tecnica bastante interesante para unir tubos pvc a alguna madera, para cosas de bricolaje o lo que sea.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2017)

O mejor la normal, tarda en secar pero luego es más flexible y se adhiere mas


----------



## palurdo (Abr 29, 2017)

Hay gente que usa la combinación cianoacrilato + bicarbonato para rehacer roscas que se han pasado, y han levantado kilos y kilos con un tornillo en esa rosca y eso aguantaba fuerte.






Pero más de 100 grados no aguanta.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 30, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Hay gente que usa la combinación cianoacrilato + bicarbonato para rehacer roscas que se han pasado, y han levantado kilos y kilos con un tornillo en esa rosca y eso aguantaba fuerte.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sErc88vDjgM
> 
> Pero más de 100 grados no aguanta.



Yo tambien llegue a ver ese video, soy fan del angelito . Igual esa configuracion se vuelve tremendamente conveniente casi para cualquier pegamento, otra cosa es pegar superficies lisas y ver cuantos kilos tiraria.


----------

